# Specialized vs. Cannondale vs. Trek vs. ?



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

I am looking at a bike in the $900 range, and I am looking at the Specialized Rockhopper, Cannondale Trail SL 4, and Trek 4300 Disc. Any other suggestions are welcome, but these are my top picks. I do mostly road riding, but also quite a bit of off-road and single track. I'd like to know which of these bikes is your favorite.
Thanks!
P.S. I am a bit biast to the Specialized because I own 3 Specialized bikes


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

You can the Trek Cobia for about 1050 if you can stretch the budget a bit.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

That is a bit much, but I will look into it.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Cannondale Trail SL 4, it has SAVE and 1.5 headtube. I posted why I like mine so much in this tread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/cannondale-trail-sl-29er-4-fork-questions-780616.html


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

I was leaning towards the Cannondale, but I just wanted another opinion. Plus, it is SUPER SEXY!!!


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, should I get the 26" or 29" for mainly road but some single track and off-roading?


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would get the Rockhopper simply because Specialized has the best frame in is probably the lightest. Also, I hate the Canondale Trail's geometry.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

My friend had the Trek Mamba. It's a good looking bike and he loves it. Worth a look.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

^^Fit is important. If you like the way Special feels go with, if you like the way Cdale feels, go with it. One thing to note, Specail Rock 1 1/8 headtube. Cdale -> massive 1.5 headtube (any fork you wanta run will work with adapter). Special Ed, you be stuck with 1 1/8 fork. Special ed -> no Save rear - Cdale, "Save". I love my Special ED FSR 29 and I love my Cdale trail, but out of those two HT's, I'd pick the CDale. You can't go wrong with either. Just wanted to point those two things out for you.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

crclawn said:


> ^^Fit is important. If you like the way Special feels go with, if you like the way Cdale feels, go with it. One thing to note, Specail Rock 1 1/8 headtube. Cdale -> massive 1.5 headtube (any fork you wanta run will work with adapter). Special Ed, you be stuck with 1 1/8 fork. Special ed -> no Save rear - Cdale, "Save". I love my Special ED FSR 29 and I love my Cdale trail, but out of those two HT's, I'd pick the CDale. You can't go wrong with either. Just wanted to point those two things out for you.


Thanks, I will look at them in the shop and try them out.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Chevy vs. Ford vs. Dodge.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Chevy vs. Ford vs. Dodge.


Hana, very true


----------



## rjs3113 (Mar 9, 2012)

Check out the Airborne Guardian 29er. It's a little under your budget plus I think it compares with bikes at a higher price point. A buddy of mine just decided he wanted to get into mountain biking and this is the bike I recommended. Another plus is the company is based is my hometown.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

MARIN BIKES | Mountain HT | 29er | Alpine Trail 29er

2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - EXILE COMP

Mountain Bikes (MTB). Compare components, suspension, gearing and more.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

So... I have researched 29er's and 26er's, and I still don't know what to get for mainly road with some off road and single track.
Thanks.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

put bigger tires on this and you're good to go...

2011 GT GTR CX2 - Cyclocross Bike reviews, components, and specs


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

26 more agile gets up to speed faster
29 less agile takes a bit longer to gets up to speed, roll over obstacle easier
For road and trail idea lean tward 29 but thats me


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

crclawn said:


> 26 more agile gets up to speed faster
> 29 less agile takes a bit longer to gets up to speed, roll over obstacle easier
> For road and trail idea lean tward 29 but thats me


yeah, and once the 29'er gets up to speed, it's unstoppable...:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice 9er bike. If you have a lbs that sells Giant.
Talon 29er 1 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## SpinDirt (Feb 22, 2007)

Same thing is possible but less inevitable but that's OK my 26er is and always will be. So that's all that needs to be said. Don't you agree?


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

So... Thanks for the suggestions of bikes, but I think I am sticking with the Cannondale Trail SL 4 29ER. Sound good?
Thanks.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

nathey said:


> So... Thanks for the suggestions of bikes, but I think I am sticking with the Cannondale Trail SL 4 29ER. Sound good?
> Thanks.


i'm not big on the altus components. nor eight speed drivetrains when nine speed is available at this price point. i'd do a little more research.

better components, 9 speed drivetrain:

2012 Scott Scale 29 Comp - Mountain Bike reviews, components, and specs.

better components, 9 speed drivetrain:

2011 GT Karakoram 2.0 - Mountain Bike reviews, components, and specs.

same here.

2012 Marin Alpine Trail 29er - Mountain Bike reviews, components, and specs.

one important things too is that the shop where you buy the bike has a good mechanic--unless you plan on doing everything yourself. good luck!


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

I would have said Cannondale and would have said 29er so yes....good choice.


----------



## alarsen77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I was looking at the same bike and ended up getting the trail sl 29er 3 instead of the 4. I got an additional discount cause the color wasn't selling. I would take a look at that I'm pretty sure you can get it around your $900 budget considering it sells for $969 at most shops. I am glad I spent the extra money the component set was alot nicer.

Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

alarsen77 said:


> I was looking at the same bike and ended up getting the trail sl 29er 3 instead of the 4. I got an additional discount cause the color wasn't selling. I would take a look at that I'm pretty sure you can get it around your $900 budget considering it sells for $969 at most shops. I am glad I spent the extra money the component set was alot nicer.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine.
> 
> View attachment 689654


Do you know what is better about the SL 3? Their specs look pretty similar to me, but maybe I am missing something. To me, it sounds like it is a little better in basically every way. So you said that the SL 3 is selling for $970? It is $1,100 on their website. Do you know how much the SL 4 was?


----------



## alarsen77 (Apr 7, 2012)

The rear dérailleur, front dérailleur, shifters, the fork adds rebound adjustment, wheels are different, the crank looks heavier duty on the sl3. 

The sl4 was going for $779 at my shop.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

I mean in the store when I asked how much the SL 4 was. Also, our lbs has insane closeout prices, my brother got a rockhopper comp for $550, so I think I will wait until closeout.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, thanks. I didn't see your post, so ignore the first sentence.


----------



## alarsen77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow that's a crazy close out deal.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the Trek Mamba or Cobia is better equipped for the money. Or maybe something similar like the Giant Talon 1


----------



## OrangeTJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I was recently looking at the exact same bikes but ended up buying a Novara Matador at REI instead. Not sure if they are still having a sale, but it was 20% off of $799. It's certainly not "high end", but neither are any of the others and it does have a pretty decent component spec for the price - SRAM X7 rear, Deore front, 9 speed casette, Avid BB5 brakes, WTB Nano tires, etc.. Hard to beat REI's guarantee, too. Some people gripe about the Suntour fork but I didn't see anything better on any sub $1K bikes....and it's unlikely to be much of an issue if you'll be riding mostly on-road anyway. I figure for the price I paid, I can upgrade to a Rock Shox Recon Silver fork and BB7 brakes if I end up wanting to (although the 5's seems to be working just fine with my fat self on board) and still be out under $1K. Just something to consider.


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, thanks guys, I will do more research.


----------



## Phanis13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cannondale trail sl has the lightest frame in this category plus the stiffer headtube and save chainstays. I would suggest it with no doubt


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> Cannondale trail sl has the lightest frame in this category plus the stiffer headtube and save chainstays.


Yep, add a carbon seat post or Cdale Save seatpost and pretty smooth ride for HT. I run the front with a 20 mm Reba and Hadley DH hub and the front end is stiffer than my ding dong. Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## onyourbikelondon (Apr 4, 2017)

If you are looking for Trek hybrid bike, so you can consider _Cannondale Quick 8 700M 2017_.

This bike cost is only £449.99.

If this amount is out of your budget, so you can buy it on 0% finance from this shop.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am tired of Specialized suspension design. Cannondale is POS. Trek has a better suspension designed.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

nathey said:


> ok, thanks guys, I will do more research.


Good advice here but so much of it are opinions...don't let them talk you out of getting the bike you love. Sounds like you love the Cannondale and although I ride Trek I'm sure it's an amazing bike.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

onyourbikelondon said:


> If you are looking for Trek hybrid bike, so you can consider _Cannondale Quick 8 700M 2017_.
> 
> This bike cost is only £449.99.
> 
> ...


This thread is over five years old and it's quite clear that you represent that shop... Bad forum etiquette all around. :nono:


----------

